# My concret project of noise,indduustriaal ,ambient Usine no.451 hope u like it!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*My concrete project of noise,industrial ,ambient Usine no.451 hope u like it!*

I heard positive feedback about the track: demolished, nice quite nice, noise fans this is your plaisure platter 

*HERE IS DEMOLISHED , NOISE-DOOM ARE JUST PLAIN NOISE, DONE WHIT A BASS DOWN TUNED THAT LOOP endlessly*..https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/track/demolished

:tiphat:


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Sounds a bit like Metabolist , lovely!


----------

